# Cannulas on accucheck combi



## pinksha (Jul 7, 2013)

My next question,  I have started off, with saline only until Monday, using a Rapid D Link, and have done one cannula change, with no problems at all.  I cannot feel it when I move about or sleep, or at any time at all really.

I am quite small, I weigh 8 stone nothing, and I am very active.  On the first night of using the pump, I did a 11/2 hour yoga class with lots of stretching, on Friday I did a 1 hour Pilates class with no problems and today I am going for a long cycle ride to test it out.  The pump nurse advised me to do all my usual activities before I go back tomorrow to go live with insulin.

She suggested I might try the FlexLink with an insertion device as this is sometimes better for active people.  My experience so far is that the Rapid D Link is fine.

I was wondering what other people find is best for them?

Thank you


----------



## Redkite (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't comment on the specific Accuchek cannula types, but we found that the best cannula for my son (very slim) is one that is inserted at an angle, not the 90 degree insertion types.  You will have to see how you get on with the cannula once you go live with insulin, because even though it feels comfy you can still have absorption problems if the cannula is not well seated in the subcutaneous fat.  My son does taekwondo and gymnastics, and with the gym in particular the 90 degree cannulas seemed to fail.  I think lots of people try a few different types before they find the cannula that suits them best


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 7, 2013)

I have not had a problem with various cannulas apart from twice have been working in lofts & coming out & down the ladders & . Tube got cought around ladder & its me against a bit sticky pad  (clean out wakes you up).  Try & snap a old tube (very tough) Good luck when you go live


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Pinksha. I also use the accu-chek combo pump with handset. I have used rapid d's but I do prefer the Flexlink sets. There is a device to help you insert but it really easily to insert by hand. Accu-Chek have a few differant lengths for the flexlink canula's as they literally go straight in. I have never had any problems with either sets but I do prefer Flexlinks myself. I hope you find this a help to you. Good luck with pumping. It's great and has changed my life for the better.


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 8, 2013)

I prefer the Flexlink over the Rapid-D too. I prefer the way the tube links directly to the cannula body without the dangly bit of the Rapid-D. And I tried various tube lengths before settling on the one I like.

It's really down to personal preference.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2013)

The Flexlink is the 90 degree Teflon cannula, which you can leave in for 3 days if your absorption is all OK and your sites don't tend to go 'off' - mine go off though so I use these and change every 2 days, the same as you do the Rapid D ones, which are the 90 degree stainless steel cannula.  

Ypauly uses the Rapid D normally but some time ago he was in a bit of a pickle with lack of cannulas so I gave him a couple of Flexlinks to tide him over the weekend, so if he sees this perhaps he'd give his views?

Then of course  there's the Tenderlink which no-one has mentioned yet!  That's an angled, Teflon cannula.  

I think it's slightly flatter on the outside, so there might possibly be less chance of getting your knicker elastic caught round it when in a hurry for the loo!  Or indeed better under tight clothing if you are prone to wearing tight clothing LOL - though personally I've never been sufficiently slender in my eyes to wear much that was that tight !


----------



## pinksha (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  I have just had my first day and night live with insulin.  It suddenly feels very real and just a little bit scary.  The rep and pump nurse want me to stick with Rapid-D until I am familiar with them and try the Flex Link in a couple of weeks, but I will have to order an insertion device as that didn't come with my start up kit.


I think I now have to learn to trust my pump is doing what I have told it too and I guess this will take a little time and lots of blood tests 

The pump nurse is calling me today to check blood results and see how I am getting on, as I have had several tests in the 3 and 4 range, despite setting a temporary basal rate for 4 hours for the afternoon as advised yesterday to counteract any remaining lantus, I reckon I will be reducing my basal rates a bit.
Hope I can remember which buttons to press!


----------

